# Diabetes News 14/01/09



## Admin (Jan 14, 2009)

*Obesity campaign to change due to bullying charge*
The Government has been forced to change its latest obesity campaign after parents complained it was fuelling bullying. The Change4Life campaign which uses an animation from the creators of Wallace and Gromit said obesity causes diabetes but did not draw any distinction between type 1 and type 2 forms of the disease.
Diabetes UK Chief Executive Douglas Smallwood comments. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ign-to-be-changed-due-to-bullying-charge.html

*Type 1 diabetes: How schools are failing some children*
Children with type 1 diabetes are not being given help with vital injections and blood testing in some schools.
The feature is a follow-up on Diabetes UK's World Diabetes Day story which lobbied for better understanding of diabetes in schools. Although it does not mention Diabetes UK directly it uses our statistics and refers to us as one of the health charities that 'warn that British schools are failing to help children control their condition.'  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/c...e-1-diabetes-how-schools-are-failing-some-chi


----------

